

Prone: Interactive debugging exceptions in Clojure web apps, with demo video - cjohansen
https://github.com/magnars/prone

======
lynndylanhurley
This looks incredible.

Ring's default error handling is really cumbersome, and it's one of the major
pain points that I've had using Clojure for webapps. Judging by the video,
this middleware seems to solve the problem completely.

I'm going to start using this right away.

------
acron0
Video is corrupt, apparently...

~~~
erichmond
Worked for me.

